# (Thieves' World) Hell Hound Prestige Class



## Crothian (Oct 29, 2002)

A little extra background on these guys.  THis is adapted from the Thieves World series of novels.  The Hell Hounds are the Prince's personal guard.  In the books there were at first five, then a sixth came along but he really was never part of the group except ijn name only.  They patrol the city and seek the Prince's Justice.  This is basically an NPC class.  Some very unique circumstances would have to occure for a PC to become on of these guys as they have to be completely loyal to the Prince, and also from the Rankan Army.  

Hell Hound Prestige Class

"The towns people have already taken to calling you Hell Hounds. Be sure that title refers only to the your vigor with which you pursue your duties and not your viciousness."

The Hell Hounds are the elite Guards of the Prince in Sanctuary.  They were chosen not just because of their martial prowess, but also their ability to handle most situations and their ability to work alone if need be.

Hit Dice: d10
Requirements: 
Alignment: Any Lawful
Base Attack Bonus: +6
Feats: Expertise, Power Attack, Weapon Focus and Weapon specialization (any weapon), Alertness
Skills: Listen 5 Ranks, Knowledge Rankan History 5 ranks, Sense Motive 5 ranks, Spot 5 ranks.
Must be proficient in all simple and martial weapons, as well as all armors and shields.  
Special: Must be appointed to this position by the Prince.


Class Features:

Class Skills: Craft (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Gather Information (Cha), Handle Animal (Cha), Intimidate (Cha), Listen (Wis), Ride (Dex), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Spot (Int), and Swim (Str)
Skill Points: 4 + Int modifier

BAB: As fighter 
Saves: As Fighter

Fearless: The Hell Hounds are known for their ability to go anywhere and face anything.  At first they are immune to all types of fear and intimidation.  They also receive +4 circumstance bonus on all intimidation checks.

Martial Expertise: The Hell Hounds are known to be the best fighters in Sanctuary.  At second level they receive and additional +1 to attack and +2 damage to one weapon they have weapon focus and specialization in.  Once this weapon is picked it cannot be changed.

Way of the City: At third level the Hell Hound has now learned much about the city and how it really works.  He gets +2 to all Bluff, Diplomacy, Gather Information, and Innuendo checks in Sanctuary.

Princely Favor: If the Hell Hound remains in good standing with the Prince, at fourth level he can request a favor.  This can only be used once, and must be in the Prince’s power.  

Rankan Resistance: By sixth level the Hell Hound has been through and survived much.  He gains +2 insight bonus to all saves.  

Live for the Prince: At eigth level the Hell Hound has shown his devotion to the prince and can call use it to help him defeat the prince’s enemies.  Once a day when he is acting on the behave on the Prince when the Hell Hound is taken to zero or below hit points he automatically heals 2d8+10 hit points.  

Seek out Justice: At Tenth level when pursuing a criminal the Hell Hound treats his armor as one category lighter in terms of movement.  He also acts as if he had the Endurance feat and that will stack if he already has the feat.  Also, his knowledge of the city is such that with a successful wisdom check DC 20 he can reason where the criminal has gone or is hiding if the Hell Hound losses sight of him.  That part of the ability only works up till five minutes after the Hell Hound has lost sight of the target.


----------



## Epametheus (Oct 29, 2002)

Looks pretty good...  Martial Expertise threw me off a bit, until I saw that the class grants very little in additional combat ability.  Nothing in there really struck me as over-powered; if anything, the class is probably under-powered.

Heh.  Definately not a class for the power-gamers, but it should be good for concept characters and NPCs.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 29, 2002)

Epametheus said:
			
		

> *Looks pretty good...  Martial Expertise threw me off a bit, until I saw that the class grants very little in additional combat ability.  Nothing in there really struck me as over-powered; if anything, the class is probably under-powered.
> 
> Heh.  Definately not a class for the power-gamers, but it should be good for concept characters and NPCs. *




Thanks.  THe main goal was to give a wide range of abilities to help different situations.  These guys are like elite cops.  Everyone knows who they are and they don't try to hide that.  They go where they need to in a very dangerious city.  So, I want the class to be very self suficiant.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Oct 29, 2002)

hope you don't mind if i comment....

class skill: swim (who learns to swim in Sanctuary? )

"Must be proficient in all simple and martial weapons" - this will be alot harder to attain if you break up weapon proficiencies into groups...

Way of the City - you may want to "in Sanctuary" at the end of that  and what level is this recieved?


----------



## Crothian (Oct 29, 2002)

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *hope you don't mind if i comment....
> 
> class skill: swim (who learns to swim in Sanctuary? )
> 
> ...




Few people learn to swim , but they can if they so choose.  THus the real power of the Hell Hound is revealed.  

I'm not sure how or if I am going to break apart the weapons and armor proficiencies.  I've some ideas floating around my head and we'll have to see what becomes of them

Way of the City fixed.

Comments are always welcomed.


----------



## Dakhran the Dark (Oct 29, 2002)

*yoink* That's going in my game...

Glad to see someone else using Thieves' World as an inspiration for their campaign...in mine, many of the names were changed to protect the...err...guilty, but I definitely have a Hell Hound analog that this'll fit nicely...


----------



## Crothian (Oct 29, 2002)

Dakhran the Dark said:
			
		

> **yoink* That's going in my game...
> 
> Glad to see someone else using Thieves' World as an inspiration for their campaign...in mine, many of the names were changed to protect the...err...guilty, but I definitely have a Hell Hound analog that this'll fit nicely... *




Glad you like it.  And I'm not using thieves' World as inspiration for my game, I'm converting it to d20 to run a game in the city of Sanctuary.


----------

